# Is Hillary running scared of Trump?



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Seems so when she she tells a whopper of a lie about a video that doesn't exist, and now tries to make the case that he isn't presidential material.  Methinks that She is now playing Trump's game and is losing.  Your thoughts on this matter will be respectfully accepted as long as you don't start the baiting routine again...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 23, 2015)

Ralphy, don't you ever tire of human chess? Lolololol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Your thought is rejected as reverse baiting...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Dec 23, 2015)

QS, hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 23, 2015)

Ralphy, you wanna dance with the therapissed?? Fish, or cut bait.....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

There you go again...  (Where have I heard that before?)


----------



## Sid N (Dec 23, 2015)

Hillary trounces Trump in national polls, so can't see that she is scared at all. As for lies, she has a long way to go before she would qualify to run as a repub.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

But she has learned how to lie from a master so she is just warming up...


----------



## Falcon (Dec 23, 2015)

Sid N said:


> Hillary trounces Trump in national polls, so can't see that she is scared at all. As for lies, she has a long way to go before she would qualify to run as a repub.



 :blah:   (There's one in every crowd.)


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 23, 2015)

This man is not fit to be a POTUS:
Quote:In one of his most vicious attacks yet against former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump used a sexually derogatory remark in reference to her and said that her bathroom break during the last debate was "disgusting." 
"I know where she went, it's disgusting, I don't want to talk about it. No, it's too disgusting. Don't say it, it's disgusting, let's not talk, we want to be very, very straight up. But I thought that, wasn't that a weird deal,” Trump said.

Did you all forget the handicap scene to ?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

As Bernie Sanders said... " Trump apparently just found out that women go to the bathroom."

 I'm thinking that maybe  his three wives didn't..


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 23, 2015)

Falcon said:


> :blah:   (There's one in every crowd.)


Sid's post proves we're not all mentally defective.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 23, 2015)

3 wives hey.........money can buy him t and a but it sure can't buy him class.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

He doesn't  need class to be president.  Did Bill have class?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> He don't need class to be president.  Did Bill have class?



Don't be jealous now Ralphy....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't try to turn it on me.  I'm not running for anything, but just trying to run away from the Reaper for another year... nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Don't try to turn it on me.  I'm not running for anything, but just trying to run away from the Reaper for another year... nthego:



No...  You aren't running for anything... AND NEITHER IS BILL CLINTON..  So why even bring him up?    HUH???


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Because they are a twofer as you might recall...


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 23, 2015)

He did not have ****** relations with that woman, oops yes he did they have a daughter...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

Waterlilly said:


> He did not have ****** relations with that woman, oops yes he did they have a daughter...



who has a daughter?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

He probably has had a lot more ****** relations outside of marriage than within...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

As I said...  Don't be jealous...  Bill's a stud... hahahahahahaha


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> who has a daughter?



Hillary and Bill. I was just making a funny.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 23, 2015)

Waterlilly said:


> Hillary and Bill. I was just making a funny.


 I "got it" waiting to see if others did....Good one


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

What can I say...... I'm slow


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What can I say...... I'm slow


I know better!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 23, 2015)

Secretary Clinton won't fear any competitor for the Presidency.  She is far more politically experienced than any other candidate out there.  That experience may not bode well with a portion of the electorate, but she is still polling well in a Trump v. Clinton race.

The suggestion that Clinton's fabrication... if, in fact it is a fabrication... about the ISIS recruitment videos having any negative effect on her campaign is preposterous.  If the many off-the-cuff fabrications and unconstitutional "promises" tossed out by Trump have not negatively affected his campaign, why would they effect Clinton's?

I'm certainly no fan of Secretary Clinton.  Don't feel she has the right mix to curtail the current corruption in D.C.  The sad thing is that not one of the Republican candidates fare as well in the areas of security, diplomacy, fiscal responsibility, and preservation of our Constitutional freedoms and liberties.  To see our choices finally come down to a Trump v. Clinton ticket shows how far our Country has fallen.

Oh, as far as bringing President Clinton's purported ****** escapades into the discussion... from Ike to JFK to Reagan to who knows how many of our past Presidents had trouble with their zippers.  Others, will be depicted in history books of waging contrived wars that cost thousands of American lives.  None of those past Presidents are running for the office.  None of the past Presidents will have the responsibility to overcome the failings of our system that have seen money and corruption be sold to the People as patriotism.  Hopefully, whoever is elected by the People to lead us from January 2017 forward will have the drive and ability to unite us as the United States... not drive wedges deeper by inflammatory remarks against gender, race, religion, and anything else that flights through their egotistical skull.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 23, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Secretary Clinton won't fear any competitor for the Presidency.  She is far more politically experienced than any other candidate out there.  That experience may not bode well with a portion of the electorate, but she is still polling well in a Trump v. Clinton race.
> 
> The suggestion that Clinton's fabrication... if, in fact it is a fabrication... about the ISIS recruitment videos having any negative effect on her campaign is preposterous.  If the many off-the-cuff fabrications and unconstitutional "promises" tossed out by Trump have not negatively affected his campaign, why would they effect Clinton's?
> 
> ...



i totally agree with you here, Grumpy.  Hillary is one tough cookie and if anything...Trump is a gift to her if he should somehow get nominated.  Well said.


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 23, 2015)

I know it is early yet but, I don't see anyone who fits the need. There is not one person running that for me has the you know whats and brains for the job. I don't normally get political but, I am concerned so far.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 23, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Secretary Clinton won't fear any competitor for the Presidency.  She is far more politically experienced than any other candidate out there.  That experience may not bode well with a portion of the electorate, but she is still polling well in a Trump v. Clinton race.
> 
> The suggestion that Clinton's fabrication... if, in fact it is a fabrication... about the ISIS recruitment videos having any negative effect on her campaign is preposterous.  If the many off-the-cuff fabrications and unconstitutional "promises" tossed out by Trump have not negatively affected his campaign, why would they effect Clinton's?
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

Then the thing to do is vote your financial interests.  If you are a billionaire CEO or Corporation.. Vote Republican..   If you are concerned about hanging on to your Social Security and Medicare... well.... You know which way to go.


----------



## BobF (Dec 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Then the thing to do is vote your financial interests.  If you are a billionaire CEO or Corporation.. Vote Republican..   If you are concerned about hanging on to your Social Security and Medicare... well.... You know which way to go.



I keep seeing this so called comparison.   It is a poorly stated non fact for sure.

If I want to keep my Social Security I will vote Republican if that is the important thing we must consider.   We can not much longer keep our economy going with ever increasing debts.   When the government fails there will be the end of our 'paid in by me and my employers dollars' as the government won't be able to pay anymore of our own money back to us contributors.   Medicare is another danger area when the government goes broke.    Where will they get the money to support Medicare and Medicade and now our newest place called Obama care added on.   Are these the places where our major debt of 18.8 has come from?   Maybe Hillary can help here as she had her idea of a health care plan that might be better than the one we now have.

Being a billionaire, CEO, or Corporation, is just the place so many of our Democrats go for their play money for elections or promoting certain programs.    Rich folks backed Obama and are in line again backing Democrats.    Some of the same are also backing Republicans.   There are also some rich folks that back only Democrats and other back only Republicans.    Some rich folks will back independents too.   

Best if we all forget the party part and vote for those that can show they are willing to have a paid up government that can afford all these bells and whistles.    If not we will soon be in to a pretty bad Greek situation for the US.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

yes bob.... whatever you say


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 23, 2015)

Is Hillary running scared of Trump?


I think you got that backwards.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Then the thing to do is vote your financial interests.  If you are a billionaire CEO or Corporation.. Vote Republican..   If you are concerned about hanging on to your Social Security and Medicare... well.... You know which way to go.


----------

